

Why Is It So Hard to Exit Skype? - ddrmaxgt37
http://www.arunhasablog.com/2011/11/30/why-is-it-so-hard-to-exit-skype/

======
flannell
I heard a while back they use your computer as a connection point to other
Skype users. That's why I chosen not to use it over my 3g connection. Probably
not true, but would make sense in this case to make it difficult to quit!

~~~
mukyu
Skype does use p2p and if your computer/connection is good enough they will
even make you a supernode.

------
mooism2
This is normal behaviour for chat programs, no? Perhaps not the dialog box.

------
kls
The one that kills me on OSX is it nags you on shut down. That is a huge
aggravation of mine anything that interrupts seamless boot-up or shut down.

